# Is there a Faeroe Is. member?



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

For quite some time I have been trying to trace a Swedish family, name Sandberg. I even had a two page spread in a Swedish magazine containing a photograph of Mrs Sandberg and her two small daughters being taken aboard the Blue Funnel ship, PROMETHEUS, in the Red Sea in March 1956, at the time when their ketch, GLOBE, became disabled with a rudder problem. No response whatever to that appeal.
One of the crew of the GLOBE was a young lad from the Faeroes. My wife to be, who was the mate, cannot remember his name but it occurred to me that it is possible that somebody living in those islands may know of a fellow islander who sailed in the GLOBE all those years ago.
My wife would love to contact him in order to discover if he may know anything about what became of the Sandberg family, especially the two young daughters who would now be aged in their late fifties.
The picture is of the City of Bedford towing the GLOBE to Aden, which is where I met my wife the day after they arrived.


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

Good luck, Hugh...


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

Hugh, a retired Faeroe Vice Consul lives in our street. Give me a few days and I may have newsfor you.
Regards
JC


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Many thanks John: keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

There is a member who flies the Faroes flag in his profile, but I can't recall his name. Have you looked in the member's map?


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> There is a member who flies the Faroes flag in his profile, but I can't recall his name. Have you looked in the member's map?


 Thanks, Eric, I think it's Keith Henderson.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Hugh

The members you are looking for are nicolina and gunnerman


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> For quite some time I have been trying to trace a Swedish family, name Sandberg. I even had a two page spread in a Swedish magazine containing a photograph of Mrs Sandberg and her two small daughters being taken aboard the Blue Funnel ship, PROMETHEUS, in the Red Sea in March 1956, at the time when their ketch, GLOBE, became disabled with a rudder problem. No response whatever to that appeal.
> One of the crew of the GLOBE was a young lad from the Faeroes. My wife to be, who was the mate, cannot remember his name but it occurred to me that it is possible that somebody living in those islands may know of a fellow islander who sailed in the GLOBE all those years ago.
> My wife would love to contact him in order to discover if he may know anything about what became of the Sandberg family, especially the two young daughters who would now be aged in their late fifties.
> The picture is of the City of Bedford towing the GLOBE to Aden, which is where I met my wife the day after they arrived.


Hugh, 
tonight Mr Poulsen, Retired Faroese Trade Attache showed me a large article, with the deatails as you have outlined above, that he had printed in the largest newspaper in the Isalnds and if that does not get results nothing will. Article was in a couple of days ago and Mr Poulsen will post reply.
Cheers JC


----------

